# Bostitch Jamber Level Set



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

nope...just a bunch of morons over there. I am not sure what the make of it all. From looking at photos, I think my levels are much fatter then other levels b/c of the clamping system. They are just different end caps, and the level needs to be 1 1/2" thick to get to the edges of studs...

I find it just feels a bit weird in my hands b/c of its size, but it fuctions great, and the little bridge on the vial is kinda nice. They are good levels, seems to be well built....


----------

